# My lovable furrball - what breed is he?



## Alex R (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi guys,
I'm new around here and this is my first post. I'm counting on your expertise, as this question is kind of itching me for the past year and a half since I have my cats.
I have a furry little friend called Lucifurr, he is the son of a stray cat that was adopted by a friend. He is the black one, and the gray lady is Tiggy, his sister. The little one in the family picture is the latest one we adopted off the street, he was in poor health and now he's a happy camper, playing with his new brothers.

My question would be, what breed/mix do you think Luci (short from Lucifurr) is? My wild guess was always that he's some sort of maine coon mix, but I haven't really found anything to support that. He has some traits of a maine coon, but some are missing.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

He's beautiful with unusual markings but without any registration papers he can only be classified as a long hair domestic (moggy) !


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Your longhair and spotted tabby cats both look silver in the pics here. The inhibitor gene, which causes what we call silver cats is very unusual in random bred cats so it is likely that somewhere in their past a breed has been involved. There are many breeds which have silver varieties so it is not possible to say what their ancestry might be. As has been stated by @Bertie'sMum without knowing any registered pedigree cats in their background there is no way of finding out because there are no specific genes for conformation. The different breeds have evolved only through selective breeding.


----------



## Cat_92 (Feb 1, 2020)

Alex R said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new around here and this is my first post. I'm counting on your expertise, as this question is kind of itching me for the past year and a half since I have my cats.
> I have a furry little friend called Lucifurr, he is the son of a stray cat that was adopted by a friend. He is the black one, and the gray lady is Tiggy, his sister. The little one in the family picture is the latest one we adopted off the street, he was in poor health and now he's a happy camper, playing with his new brothers.
> 
> ...


 I haven't a clue.. but just wanted to stop by and say that your furbabies are gorgeous!


----------



## postman (Mar 3, 2020)

It may well could be a Norwegian Forest Cat.


----------

